# Synapse Dune 3.5 - 20+ Skins [Size: Huge] + New Updates



## THE INTRANCER (May 12, 2022)

Hi this is my first post here, although you might already know who I am, given my username and 22 years of posting on music production based forums...

I've made available for free download the newest interfaces I've been creating and updating over the past week or so.

If you like the designs and want to donate to the development of these interfaces, you can PM me and I can give you a link to allow you to do so. There are 27 GUIs in total to explore... The interfaces in these sets go beyond the front panels and contain modified editor screens also.

You can find them on my site, where I'll be creating a pop-up gallery of the interfaces...(they are just below the links). Beyond the links, the site has a wide variety of content to explore, with galleries of music videos to watch, programs and Studio One related content among many of my own creative works for it and other things. (The site itself can be reskinned and re-coloured as you like) .

Find the site and interfaces here...

Dune 3.5 Interface Set - May 2022


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 13, 2022)

Thanks for the work.


----------



## THE INTRANCER (May 13, 2022)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Thanks for the work.


Thanks. 

Just some info to add here to address some minor text clarity issue with the dark space style 'Space 6' and 'Space 7' when 'Swarm' type is selected. The issue can be fixed by copying over the graphic file OscTypeRateBack.png from the Smoothe 6 folder.


----------



## THE INTRANCER (May 21, 2022)

A new GUI for Dune 3.5: Golden Abstract
+ UI Updates & Extras - Now Available.

7_Abstract + UI Updates & Extras


----------

